# CRS grazing and eating but not touching pellets



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Are they shrimp you just bought? New shrimp may take a little time to get used to what your feeding them.

eventually they will go crazy at feeding time, thats my experiance.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

double post


----------



## Craig (Nov 26, 2007)

yes they are new. Hopefully that's the case!


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

i would'nt worry then!


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmmm....even my new shrimp do a major pounce on any food that is dropped in the tank. I'm still debating on who is quicker...CRS or Blue Pearls. All the other shrimps kinda take their time getting to it. But those two...my goodness...it's like a scene from Piranha or something.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Moe said:


> Are they shrimp you just bought? New shrimp may take a little time to get used to what your feeding them.
> 
> eventually they will go crazy at feeding time, thats my experiance.


That was my experience as well for one of three batches of crs I purchased.
However, if you drop a little bit of brine shrimp in there, they should go nuts.

You could contact the seller to see what they were feeding.

Make sure the uneaten food doesn't sit around too long.


----------



## Craig (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok I'll try that. I did take the food out after 10 minutes of them ignoring it. Thanks!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

CRS can sometimes take weeks to start eating heavy foods. Don't worry, just keep trying once in a while. They will survive on microorganisms until then.


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

snausage said:


> That was my experience as well for one of three batches of crs I purchased.
> However, if you drop a little bit of brine shrimp in there, they should go nuts.
> 
> You could contact the seller to see what they were feeding.
> ...


You can feed CRS and RCS bring shrimp?? :eek5: That's just doesn't sound right. Now I know what to do with my leftover baby brine shrimp that my baby angels can't finish :icon_evil


----------



## brian18gallon (Sep 12, 2010)

Mine seem to have a thing for pond snails. Crush one and they are all over it.


----------



## Craig (Nov 26, 2007)

Ill try that too lol. thanks!


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

bklyndrvr said:


> You can feed CRS and RCS bring shrimp?? :eek5: That's just doesn't sound right. Now I know what to do with my leftover baby brine shrimp that my baby angels can't finish :icon_evil


Lol, my girlfriend yelled at me for doing that and said I'm turning them into cannibals. But yes, they, like most any omnivore, love brine shrimp.

I've accidentally crushed a few snails in the crs tank and they seem to like them as well. I've heard that some people incorporate them in the regular feeding schedule.

You can leave the food in there for a lot longer than ten minutes. As long as it isn't live food, I generally leave it in for about 8 hours or so.


----------

